# Best glass cleaner?



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

A bit too excited with the APC left some specs over my interior glass and i cant seem to shift it fully using the glass cleaner i've got (Out of the Blue stuff)

Any recommendations? Seen a lot of people talk about AG Glass polish?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

White vinegar for me, or IPA.

S


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have used AG fast glass for years and really rate it but recently tried SP glass cleaner and it is now my must use.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

i have always used windowlene and never had a problem


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Malco RTU Glass Cleaner


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

abd1973 said:


> I have used AG fast glass for years and really rate it but recently tried SP glass cleaner and it is now my must use.


Whats SP glass cleaner mate?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

AG Fast Glass & Car Glass Polish are both very good products worth having, especially the polish :thumb:


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Citrus Bling for me - real multi purpose product, so you don't just have to use it as a glass cleaner.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

First it was AG FG , the I found stoners Invisible glass which is very good imo but Meg's glass cleaner is the best I've used by far and will last years.............:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

sargent said:


> Whats SP glass cleaner mate?


Serious performance Ultra glass cleaner

Link

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,57,toView_794.html


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ag glass polish is a great product, will shift the marks easily i would have thought.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

AG Glass polish!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Espuma, but costs ALOT

Otherwise AG.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers guys, very helpful.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The AutoSmart bulk cleaner is superb. I have 5L if you want to try some...?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> The AutoSmart bulk cleaner is superb. I have 5L if you want to try some...?


are you talking about the spray cleaner or the polish russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The spray one...

What do you think of it?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nilglass


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Megs Glass cleaner for me


----------



## rover214 (Feb 17, 2010)

for me 1z glass polish


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

rover214 said:


> for me 1z glass polish


Me too,

Saudaçoes:wave:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Tesco's at £1.00 or Astonish from Wilko's at 95p (currently), has anti mist additives.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

chopper602 said:


> Citrus Bling for me - real multi purpose product, so you don't just have to use it as a glass cleaner.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Megs Glass Cleaner for me :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chopper602 said:


> Citrus Bling for me - real multi purpose product, so you don't just have to use it as a glass cleaner.


hmmm, interesting - at what dilution?


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

ok guys - tried my megs NXT glass cleaner today - didnt shift the specs of APC on the glass

You reckon anything will shift it, or shoudl i get something like T-cut out just to clear it then use the glass cleaner?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Try a paint cleaner! All I use on glass tbh


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

AG Glass Polish every time, or for a quick clean MR Muscle Glass cleaner, handy in the car if ya get a stupid bird to leave its mark on a nice clean window.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I think i've just got some turtle wax crap which i've had for ages anyway. It's ok but i'll be buying a better branded item next time.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

alxg said:


> hmmm, interesting - at what dilution?


At 1:4, then i work the product with a glass MF, and the results are a streak free glass, with glass sealant proprieties (in terms of water beading, not on durabillity) :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

glassglow i think its called from AS

although to be honest, i've never used a "bad" or ineffective glass cleaner


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

AG no9.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've AG Glass Polish, AG Fast Glass, IPA and now i've got some Meguiars Glass Concentrate. All works great, it really depends on the condition of the window. After it is proper clayed, polished and dressed with some glass sealant (ex G1) you would not need a lot of effort to clean it.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Try a paint cleaner! All I use on glass tbh


^^^ This is what I use to polish, came up amazing well with klasse AIO, saves money and buying multiple products, still use AG Fast Glass regularly for light cleaning and smears or Quickshine if im QD the outside anyways (just as good if not better than AG as leaves some protection too)


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

The problem i was having was some specs of APC seemed to have dried on most of the windows. Nothing would shift it. 

Ended up using a quick blast of T-Cut, buffed off, then used Autosmart glass cleaner (kindly had a sample from RussZS) and worked a treat. Not perfect but 99% marks have gone.

Bit of a lesson for me not to be too liberal with my APC spraying!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

G|techniq G4 cleans every bit of dirt away FAB.:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

G4 it's great one shot product, it requires some time and effort and give you a great results.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sargent said:


> The problem i was having was some specs of APC seemed to have dried on most of the windows. Nothing would shift it.
> 
> Ended up using a quick blast of T-Cut, buffed off, then used Autosmart glass cleaner (kindly had a sample from RussZS) and worked a treat. Not perfect but 99% marks have gone.
> 
> Bit of a lesson for me not to be too liberal with my APC spraying!


I have posted in the past,non caustic products can etch glass


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Wish i'd seen obv, but least i've learnt from the mistake.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sargent said:


> Wish i'd seen obv, but least i've learnt from the mistake.


At least you have it sorted, was gonna offer for you to try some of my glass clean stuff but Russ beat me to it :thumb:


----------

